# Riding the Outer Banks



## Novice to the sport (Jan 27, 2005)

We are going to be in the Outer Banks this summer and I want to do a century ride from Nags Head to Cape Hatteras. I've been there before, but have never biked to the lighthouse. My wife is concered that it is to dangerous of a ride. She has more than a normal concern due to a relative of mine being killed on a bicycle. Has anyone done the ride to Hatteras? Is it safe enough? Any suggestions? Is there a better ride?


----------



## Dream Plus (Feb 4, 2004)

*This has been covered before.*

I would think that the ride you described would be doable but unpleasant. If I were planning on doing a century, I would drive through Manteo early in the morning and park on the mainland on the other side of the bridge in Manns Harbor. From there I would ride 264 toward Englehard. I've done this in April, so I can't vouch for safety in summer. The winds on Rte 12 would discourage me.


----------



## billym99 (Apr 8, 2004)

it would be a fairly boring ride. i vacation in frisco yearly and ride on HWY 12 often and there isn't much scenery... plus, coming from north to south you will inevitably have a headwind the entire way. i would agree with the previous post in doing some riding on the mainland.

as for safety... it isn't a "dangerous" road, IMO, but not the safest either. parts of the shoulder really stink and traffic flows very fast inbetween the towns.


----------

